
Damore, Gudeman Plaint Against Google - adrianN
https://www.scribd.com/document/368688363/James-Damore-vs-Google-Class-Action-Lawsuit#fullscreen
======
virgilp
On one hand, it's his right and I do think Google was wrong to terminate his
employment (his memo was misguided, but IMO not malicious and talking honestly
about what was wrong with it would've done much more good than "punishing the
offender"). And he's still young - the same factors that justified (in my
eyes) his actions only make it more likely that he'd do something like this.

On the other hand - I'm sad that he didn't take the moral upper ground. Yes
Google was wrong to terminate him, but this is a textbook case where trying to
get "justice" only makes it worse for everyone. Including for "other people
like you". You can't hope to fix the world this way - the most he can achieve
is some monetary compensation (at the cost of some really bad karma). And that
compensation is very questionable (whereas the bad karma is not).

